# ABKC's October 2011 Top 10 Dogs in the Country



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

As of October 31, 2011 the top 10 ABKC dogs in the country are:
PLACE - DOG'S NAME - NUMBER OF BEST IN BREED WINS
 
1st-*GRCH AIK's Boston George Jung* - 13
2nd-*GRCH Lunars Gatekeeper* - 12
3rd-*GRCH Bully Made Clydesdale of A1* - 7
4th-*GRCH Gorilla Kennel's Appletini* - 6
5th-*GRCH Goochland Pits Success* - 4
5th-*GRCH Gottyline's LDK's Titan* - 4 
5th-*GRCH Souledge SKS Nitrous Oxide*-4
6th-*GR CH BBB Big Poppa*-3
6th-*CH GSBullies' Wolverine*-3
 6th-*GRCH Mikeland's Concrete* - 3


----------

